# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Profesor Niko Zaka

## Albo

*Homazh për pedagogun Niko Zaka*

_Më 27 janar 2008 mbylli sytë parakohe në moshën 67-vjeçare shoku, pedagogu dhe kolegu ynë i dashur dhe i respektuar Niko Zaka._

Niko lindi dhe u rrit në qytetin e Tiranës në një familje shumë arsimdashëse. Ne bashkënxënësit e tij, kujtojmë shtëpinë e Nikos, një shtëpi përdhese tiranase në rrugën Sulejman Pasha, përballë ish-shkollës Hasan Vogli, e cila falë edhe dashurisë, dashamirësisë dhe bujarisë së prindërve të tij, ishte për ne, nxënësit e asaj kohe të Shkollës Teknike, jo vetëm shtëpia e shokut tonë të dashur, por edhe biblioteka dhe salla e studimit. Në këtë shtëpi ne mblidheshim për tu konsultuar, për të bërë detyrat, projektet dhe detyrimet e tjera shkollore. Niko kurdoherë ishte i duruar, i pakursyer dhe ndjente kënaqësi të veçantë kur ndihmonte për të kapërcyer vështirësitë në përvetësimin sa më mirë të njohurive të lëndëve të ndryshme, sidomos atyre matematikore dhe teknike. Motoja e tij ishte: të gjithë shokët të finalizojnë me sukses detyrat dhe projektet e dhëna.
Kapaciteti, aftësitë dhe vlerat e Nikos spikatën edhe më shumë gjatë studimeve të tij universitare. Ne bashkëstudentët e Nikos, kujtojmë me respekt punën dhe impenjimin e tij të jashtëzakonshëm në studimin e të gjitha disiplinave, bashkëpunimin e tij të gjerë me pedagogët, por mbi të gjitha bashkëpunimin dhe ndihmën e çmuar dhënë shokëve të tij. Gjithmonë do të vinte shoqërinë mbi veten. Ne, shokët e Nikos, u gëzuam kur Ai, për rezultate të shkëlqyera në studime, u emërua, në moshën 21-vjeçare, pedagog në Katedrën e Konstruksioneve Mekanike të Fakultetit të Inxhinierisë, ku punoi per 15 vjet me radhë deri në vitin 1976. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, ai punoi me pasion për përgatitjen e brezave të ardhshëm të inxhinierëve, duke stimuluar te ne, ish-studentët e tij, dëshirën për profesionin dhe për kërkimin shkencor. Niko na respektoi dhe bashkëpunoi me ne studentët ashtu si dikur me shokët e tij po me të njëjtin përkushtim, duke punuar me ne deri pas mesnate për zgjidhjen e detyrave shkencore. Niko futi tek ne shpirtin e tij të sakrificës që Ai kishte për të ndihmuar këdo, të njohur dhe të panjohur, dashamirësinë e tij. Ne asistentët e tij e kujtojmë profesor Nikon me adhurim dhe respekt të veçantë. Me punën, iniciativën dhe pjesëmarrjen e tij të drejtpërdrejtë dhe të veçantë, Laboratori i Tolerancave dhe Matjeve Teknike, vendi i tij kryesor ku ai studionte dhe kryente aktivitetin kërkimor, u kthye për shumë vjet në një qendër ku ne asistentët dhe pedagogët më të rinj hidhnim hapat e parë, fillonim të mësonim të bënim shkencë siç thoshim atëherë. Profesor Niko ishte gjithmonë pranë nesh, i papërtuar, energjik, me një bagazh shkencor dhe teknik të rrallë, me vizion të gjerë, ndihmues por edhe shumë objektiv dhe absolutisht kundër çdo shenjë manipulimi dhe kompromisi në rezultatet e arritura. Shpeshherë drita e këtij laboratori mbyllej në orët e para të mëngjesit, pas përfundimit me sukses të detyrave të planifikuara dhe të realizuara nga profesor Niko. Ky ka qenë dhe do të mbetet për ne imazhi i këtij pedagogu dhe shkencëtari. Niko u dallua për aktivitetin e tij frytdhënës në fushën e projektimeve të objekteve të ndryshëm të sektorëve të ekonomisë. Ai nuk pushoi asnjëherë studimet dhe punën kërkimore shkencore, që aq shumë e adhuronte. Ai shkroi shumë tekste mësimore, artikuj shkencorë, studime monografike si dhe ka referuar në shumë konferenca shkencore, duke dhënë kontributin e tij në fushat përkatëse. Më vonë, deri në vitin 1990, duke vazhduar si pedagog i jashtëm, ka punuar për 14 vjet (1976 1990) në sektorë të ndryshëm të ushtrisë me detyrë kryeinxhinier në uzinën mekanike, shef i sektorit shkencor të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, kryeinxhinier i Institutit të Studimeve dhe Projektimeve dhe drejtor i Drejtorisë së Industrisë Ushtarake. Në të gjitha këto detyra ai është dalluar për një punë rezultative duke udhëhequr punën studimore projektuese, të zgjidhjes së një sërë problemesh teknike, për marrjen pjesë në fushën e projektimit e eksperimentimit të objekteve dhe të linjave të ndryshme të industrisë ushtarake. Niko me pasionin e tij për punë dhe shkencë nuk doli asnjëherë në pension. Përsëri vazhdoi traditën e tij të shkollës dhe punës duke na ftuar në shtëpinë e tij të rikthyer në bibliotekë, sallë studimi dhe debatesh shkencore për artikujt e tij të shumtë shkencorë bashkëkohorë të shkruar nga Niko këto kohët e fundit. Ai është për ne një personalitet shkencor që i ka kapërcyer përmasat e vendit tonë. Eshtë kënaqësi e madhe dhe e veçantë për të gjithë ne që jetuam dhe punuam me Nikon, i cili na dhuroi shpirtin e tij të shoqërisë dhe të punës, optimizmin dhe këmbënguljen për arritjen e suksesit.  Ai e sfidoi sëmundjen me punën shkencore të cilën e vazhdoi deri disa ditë para se të ndahej nga ne. Deri në çastet e fundit Niko, si gjithmonë, i mbajti lidhjet e ngushta me shokët dhe miqtë. Ai mbetet për ne një simbol i vërtetë i shoqërisë, i punonjësit shkencor të palodhur, i njeriut human, të respektueshëm dhe të humorit. Ne shokët, ish-studentët, kolegët e tij shprehim hidhërimin tonë për këtë humbje të madhe të parakohshme. Familja humbi të dashurin e saj por dhe shoqëria humbi shokun dhe mikun e respektuar. Gjithmonë do ta kujtojmë me respekt shokun tonë të shtrenjtë Niko Zaka dhe do të transmetojmë në brezat e ardhshëm virtytet e tij të larta.

Shokët e shkollës, kolegët dhe studentët e tij

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ngushellime Familjes Se Tij  :i ngrysur:

----------

